# Oahu Hawaii May 27-June 2



## SimplySanrio (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi All. I am looking for a 3 bedroom unit or may go with two smaller units for May 27th anywhere in Oahu. If you have anything available please let me know. Thank you! 

Michelle 

Honolulu, North Shore, Ko'Olina, Waikiki 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahoward678 (May 10, 2016)

*[Deleted - please see message below]*

[Please review the forum rules before posting - the maximum asking price in this forum is $100 per night.]


----------

